# Brown sugar: How do you store it?



## jpinmaryland (Nov 12, 2004)

My box of brown sugar turns hard as a brick, anyone have a jack hammer I can borrow? Is there any way to avoid this?


----------



## middie (Nov 12, 2004)

i leave mine in the bag and put the back in an 
airtight container


----------



## chez suz (Nov 12, 2004)

I keep my brown sugar in the refrig..it keeps it moist and therefore usually keeps it soft...if I have a problem I put the sugar in the microwave nuke it a bit and voilla soft sugar.


----------



## Alix (Nov 12, 2004)

Tupperware. Its the best way. I have tried it every other concievable way and Tupperware is the best.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 12, 2004)

I keep mine in the freezer & then just put it in the microwave to soften it. If I know a good bit ahead of time that I am going to need it I take it out of the freezer & let it "thaw" on the counter.


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 12, 2004)

I store mine like middie.

To soften what you have, place a slice of white bread (cheap is fine) in with the brown sugar overnight.  It usually softens it up.  Good luck!


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Nov 12, 2004)

airtight container is good


----------



## Psiguyy (Nov 12, 2004)

I store it in the plastic bag it comes in.


----------



## marmalady (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm with middie  - in the bag, in a sealed plastic container - and it works even here in humidity central!


----------



## debthecook (Nov 12, 2004)

Same like Crewsk.


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 12, 2004)

I keep mine in an airtight, plastic container with a screwtop.  The opening is big enough to pass my 1 c measuring cup.


----------



## Erik (Nov 13, 2004)

Ziplock bag...stored in the freezer!!!


----------



## Audeo (Nov 13, 2004)

I store brown sugar in its original bag inside a heavy-duty ziploc with as much air removed as possible.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 13, 2004)

inside a ziplock, stuffed inside a mason jar.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 13, 2004)

Same as Audio.........mine never becomes hard as a brick


----------



## scott123 (Nov 14, 2004)

Plastic isn't 'air tight.' It's porous. Certain plastics are more porous than others, but generally speaking, the thinner the plastic, the less 'air tight' the item will be long term.

If you go through brown sugar fast enough, then store it any way you want.  If you want to prolong it's life as long as possible, use glass. Same for spices.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 14, 2004)

scott123 said:
			
		

> Plastic isn't 'air tight.' It's porous. Certain plastics are more porous than others, but generally speaking, the thinner the plastic, the less 'air tight' the item will be long term.
> 
> If you go through brown sugar fast enough, then store it any way you want.  If you want to prolong it's life as long as possible, use glass. Same for spices.



Thank you for making that distinction, scott.  I do use the stuff a lot, so it really doesn't have the opportunity to dry out.


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 14, 2004)

Audeo said:
			
		

> I store brown sugar in its original bag inside a heavy-duty ziploc with as much air removed as possible.




I also store mine like Audeo, but I also put one of those clay moisture absorbers in it.  I never have a problem with my brown sugar becoming hard.


----------



## amber (Nov 14, 2004)

I store mine in a ziplock baggie.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 15, 2004)

In Tupperware with a piece of bread.  A slice of apple is also supposed to work well, but I haven't tried that one.


----------



## choclatechef (Nov 15, 2004)

My brown sugar is in a 2 quart vintage aqua canning jar.  

I love vintage aqua glass jars and bottles for use in the kitchen for storage.


----------

